# Critique my training plan.



## Airpoppoff (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi All, I'm a recreational rider (2nd year), 28, mostly ride in the summertime here in Eastern WA but it really has not been above 30 out and I'm working on an indoor training plan to get me ready for Haleakala next month (Feb 8th). I went on a couple of rides last year around a 100 miles and 8k or so elevation but really have not rode in the past couple of months. I was usually around 170lbs when riding frequently but gained about 10lbs back over the holidays that I'm trying to lose before I go too. 

According to my bike fit specialist I need to work on my core strength as I have bad problems with hands numbing so thats why the "core workout" 

Monday: Core Workout: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVct9di8wlE
and 20 Min High Intensity Spin: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGGvKt8vWho
Tuesday: 60 Min spin: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFbjsRvjF-A
Wednesday: Core Workout & 20 Min High Intensity Spin
Thursday: 60 Min spin
Friday: Core Workout & 20 Min High Intensity Spin
Saturday: Usually Ski, Snowmobile or Hike somewhere. 
Sunday: Rest

Should Do the core 2x a week and 60min spin 3x a week instead? Any other tips? I basically found these videos just by searching Youtube and looking at reviews. This next week would be my second week. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

Haleakala is a great climb.

The first thing that is missing is a long ride, even just once a week. It's really hard to build endurance on anything less than a 3 hour ride. I'm lucky enough to have to use a trainer/rollers less than 10 times a year so it's easy for me to say. 

Your plan will keep you from losing too much fitness and will likely build some strength but overall (unless you are newer to cycling) won't make you a stronger rider.

A workout of 3 hours or more is where the real magic happens in terms of endurance. This is not news to anyone...but since we're talking about it.

Without going into the minutia of what happens with your physiology with longer workouts the short of it is, training your body to intake and expend energy beyond what it can store and put to use in one continuous effort.

That is to say, your body (average fit person) can store just about enough calories for an easy 3 hour ride or maybe a hard 2 hour ride(about 1500 calories). After that, your ability to put out good work depends on how well you're taking in calories on the bike. Even then, you can't metabolize as many calories as you can burn...especially climbing Haleakala. You need to teach your body how to do this.


----------



## Airpoppoff (Apr 25, 2013)

locustfist said:


> Haleakala is a great climb.
> 
> The first thing that is missing is a long ride, even just once a week. It's really hard to build endurance on anything less than a 3 hour ride. I'm lucky enough to have to use a trainer/rollers less than 10 times a year so it's easy for me to say.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, I am new to cycling (just over a year), I rode about 2300 miles last year but always trying to get better. 

Hopefully the weather is going to warm up soon, I did a hill behind my house twice today that is 1,000ft vert/3 miles each time but only had an hour to do it twice, I'm hoping to do it at least 6 times in a row before Haleakala. Right now all the roads are frozen until about 1 or 2 in the afternoon then the sun goes away at 4 so Im trying to fit in what I can. 

Thanks Again,


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

Airpoppoff said:


> Thanks for the reply, I am new to cycling (just over a year), I rode about 2300 miles last year but always trying to get better.
> 
> Hopefully the weather is going to warm up soon, I did a hill behind my house twice today that is 1,000ft vert/3 miles each time but only had an hour to do it twice, I'm hoping to do it at least 6 times in a row before Haleakala. Right now all the roads are frozen until about 1 or 2 in the afternoon then the sun goes away at 4 so Im trying to fit in what I can.
> 
> Thanks Again,


Do you have an indoor trainer? If you do, you can do 3 hours of work in 2 hours. No coasting. Hard, but efficient.


----------



## Airpoppoff (Apr 25, 2013)

hrumpole said:


> Do you have an indoor trainer? If you do, you can do 3 hours of work in 2 hours. No coasting. Hard, but efficient.


Yes... the videos are trainer videos and i follow them.


----------



## lml999 (Apr 22, 2005)

locustfist said:


> Haleakala is a great climb.


Climb?

I thought Haleakala was a long *coast!*

When we were there a few years ago, we saw lots of people going down...nobody going up!



Great input on his plan, btw!


----------

